# O&W Cougar- Crown And Stem-Ectomy.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The one thing that took away from this watch since new was the way the crown and stem functioned. The crown was prone to cross threading and the stem didn't feel secure and gritty when adjusting the time/date. My technician didn't have a bead blasted crown but suggested a PVD/DLC one that would complement the bezel markers.

Now, everything is tight and smooth. What do you think of the new look?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Mike love the watch but for me the new crown detracts, if it works though with no cross threading, it'll do as a stop-gap.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Hey Mike love the watch but for me the new crown detracts, if it works though with no cross threading, it'll do as a stop-gap.


Yeah, I'll have to do until I can source a new one. But it is actually much nicer to look at on the wrist.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I quite like that, and nobody else will have the same either, so nice one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I quite like that, and nobody else will have the same either, so nice one mate :thumbsup:


Thanks! For the time being, function takes precedence over style. And what a difference...!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I think that works, and makes a feature of the crown.

I'd be inclined to keep it. Good call.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Fulminata said:


> I think that works, and makes a feature of the crown.
> 
> I'd be inclined to keep it. Good call.


Another thank you. Time will tell.


----------

